# prohormones at 16



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey im just wondering what yall's input is on Prohormones at the age of 16.... im 16 and just recently got off a methyl 1-p Granite-X (superdrol) cycle... i was taking 6 m1ps and 4 granite x's for 8 weeks. I did all this with my personal trainers supervision. Evertyhing went great. No side effects at all. gained 14 pounds of muscel mass and stayed at 4 percent bf. i took a milk thistle with every setting of ph's i took. im on my off cycle right now just got thru a bottle of novadex and everything is going great everything normal. im about to start another stack after 4 more weeks of methyl 1-alpha and granite x. what do yall think?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like you've had good results bro. But at your age, you shouldn't be running anabolics. Over the next coupla years, your test will be sky high, and you can make the most of training hard.

Without patronizing, it's damned stupid of a PT to recommend anabolics to someone of 16. Stick with the nolva, finish your PCT, then forget about anabolics until you're 21 or so. In the meanwhile, eat eat eat and train train train, and you will get where you wanna go.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

How tall are you are you aware of the effects on your endocrine system


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Im 5'8..but my dad's 5'7 and my moms 5'3... what are the effects on my endocrine system and what is an endocrine system.?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

and on the PT my personal trainer is well educated in this stuff... he has like 4 or 5 degrees in body building and nutrition and anabolics... another trainer at this gym took 1-tu at 16 and now is 18 and was on methyl 1-t methyl 1-alpha granite-x methyl 1p and x-factor... he got blood work done before and after and everything is good... my pt was talking to me the other day about being a trainer for him next year but i gotta keep getting big in order to do so... hes 6'4 280 with 4 or 5 percent bf.. im trying to get to about 180 with 4 percent bf.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

tj73089 said:


> and on the PT my personal trainer is well educated in this stuff... he has like 4 or 5 degrees in body building and nutrition and anabolics... another trainer at this gym took 1-tu at 16 and now is 18 and was on methyl 1-t methyl 1-alpha granite-x methyl 1p and x-factor... he got blood work done before and after and everything is good... my pt was talking to me the other day about being a trainer for him next year but i gotta keep getting big in order to do so... hes 6'4 280 with 4 or 5 percent bf.. im trying to get to about 180 with 4 percent bf.


im sorry m8 but any pt worth a dam would never advise u to take this stuff at your age!!!!i dont care how "good he looks" u are doin things to your body that most adults dont under stand let alone a 16 year old!!!

i think u need to read some of the posts on here and listern to the members on this subject,i was a dumb sod when i was in my teens usein and i paid the price,i ended up havein to stop trainin for years annd still have a pain full shoulder injury,and i know u will not want to hear what me and the others say on this subject and the fact u will not lisern ,but its mad for u to use them now at 16 and evern mader for a "quailfied" pt to get u on it at 16. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

alright yall are telling me its "bad" but why is bad my pt started at 15 and he is fine has 2 kids another one the way and he took way more hardcore stuff than m1p and granite x... and im sorry but prohormones arent going to cause no shulder injuries down the road...that would be due to to heavy weight and poor form.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

tj73089 said:


> alright yall are telling me its "bad" but why is bad my pt started at 15 and he is fine has 2 kids another one the way and he took way more hardcore stuff than m1p and granite x... and im sorry but prohormones arent going to cause no shulder injuries down the road...that would be due to to heavy weight and poor form.


lol im guessin you are qouatin your pt there,u really need to look into the damage that the growth of your body will do to your tendons ect,i thought i knew it all when i was your age to and if i had not gone the same rought as u i maybe would still be competein in martail arts for great britain but no i screwed up and wanted to be better and stronger,but instead i ended up in hospital,and never competein again,im not the smartest on this subject,nor do i claim to know all the fancy terms and such,but i do know that no PT should ever addvise teen ages to take this stuff,so i hope some of the other members add soon in a more tecnical way than big old me lol,but hell kid i have a son your age and id kick his ass from here to hell if i found him usein it at that age,yet when hes older andREADY i would help him all the way,you see if your diet is good and at your age u would grow fast any way,so come on guys lets give him some addvice


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Let's get this straight. Your PT might have the Nobel prize, but that doesn't mean he isn't a retard. The male endocrine system comprises of the Hypathalamus Pituitary Testicular Axis (HPTA). It regulates your body's hormones, and is responsible for testosterone production, amonst many others. You f**k this up, and you could end up on HRT for the rest of your life. For your information, Superdrol is a pro-steroid, not a hormone precursor, and as such should be treated with respect. Several respected members (including one of our moderators) here have run it, and found it to be a very serious compound.

devilsquest is trying to give you some good advice, as am I, and i'm sure his comment relates to having a careless approach at a younger age more than anything else. It's highly unlikely you are physically or mentally ready to be taking hormonal substances, so leave them alone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

razg said:


> devilsquest is trying to give you some good advice, as am I, and i'm sure his comment relates to having a careless approach at a younger age more than anything else.


yep i shore did,i tock the addvice of an ""expert"" who knew all the magic ways,i paiid the price i just hope u learn why its wrong and stop before u are unlucky(god forgive it does not happern to u)so plaese lisern to us all,we do not know u and its no skin of our nose,so why are we tellin u!!!because it is dangerous and not worth the risk when u have your hole life to make gains,and if you hang around here then in a few years u will know all u need to and be ready for this step,but like we have all said u are not ready for it at 16 :!:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

martial arts huh?...well thats cool i commend you for that im a 2nd degree black belt in tang soo do...i duno if youve heard of it..but i won nationals here in the states in 03.. but yeah thats besides the point... listen im not a complete moran about this stuff i studied it long and hard before doing it hte first time... i never had "shut down" my nuts didnt shrink in the slightest bit...nothin changed except gains.. i even asked a doctor about it and one said no one said there is a right way to do these things. im not trying to say yall are wrong.. bc oviously im not as old as yall but still one question runs thru my head...when my pt took harder anabolics at 15 and still grew another 6 inches. had 2 kids and is having 3 and hasnt had any injuries except a blown out knee due to football. why is nothing wrong iwth him he started earlier than me?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

OMG you fu**ing moron Ive had enough of this thread. Raz put time and effort into giving you solid advice and you pretty much completely ignored it. Incase you didnt realize HRT is Hormone Replacement Therapy and yeah its as scary as it sounds.

Sure one person who takes steds at such a young age may not be affected. But others do. Not everyone who walks blindfolded across a dual carriageway (freeway to you) will get ran over but some will. Did you know superdrol has harsher side effects than many steroids. Why because for all intents and purposes it is one. We don't know you we don't particularly care about you as an individual but you could end up doing yourself some serious damage. And superdrol is highly linked with shoulder injuries. Raz will tell you why I can't be arsed its on AM if you want to know.

Seriously kid get some balls if you have any left by the time your 18 and do some proper training and diet for a few years.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

tj73089 said:


> Im 5'8..but my dad's 5'7 and my moms 5'3... what are the effects on my endocrine system and what is an endocrine system.?


And you've hardly done your research and I'm surprised your dumb ass PT didn't bring this up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

endocrine system is your hormonal system


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you read that from 6 posts above in this thread I'm aware of what an endocrine system is I brought it up and you said you didnt know and Raz told you the answer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

i didnt know the name for it i knew about it though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

why hasnt anyone answerd my question about why my pt isnt having problems?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its because he's right and we are all wrong, Because he is the god of all that is knowledgeable and holy. For god's sake I answered this a second ago its because not everybody does. Remember all of 4 minutes ago the blindfolded man game we played. Anyway do superdrol I was past caring when you asked what an endocrine system was.

(sorry board bad day should really put this in the rant forum)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

jesus christ mate

you want some serious, solid advice? Sack this 'PT' of yours. He's pushing steroids on you. I bet he won't be the one to mop up the mess when you may:

1. become fertile

2. have long-term low test levels

3. stunt your growth

4. end up on HRT

There are many more side-effects and dangers of doing AAS (steroids) before you have finished puberty.

You will get some big muscles now, but TRUST ME, when your 35 and can no longer sustain an erection, you will kick yourself to death.

Your PT is obviously a lucky guy. Not everybody who smokes dies of cancer. BUT, about 95% of them have long term complications.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

just to let yall know... its not just My personal trainer... others there have done the same and nothing has gone wrong...i have to say ive talked iwth atleast 10 that started younger and nothing has gone wrong... i actaly havent talkd to anyone that has had problems except for people on the internet.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

tj73089 all the people you have spoken to that have not had complications how old are they?


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

You wanna listen to some of the guys on this site mate. They know thier s**t. I'm surprised that youve got off this lightly. Wait till some of the others read this thread lol !!!!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

hear hear..........


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wheres stu when we need him


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

tj73089 said:


> just to let yall know... its not just My personal trainer... others there have done the same and nothing has gone wrong...i have to say ive talked iwth atleast 10 that started younger and nothing has gone wrong... i actaly havent talkd to anyone that has had problems except for people on the internet.


Fan fu**ing tastic theres an internet conspiracy going on fabricating problems just to stop you doing roids. Are you that lame that you can't train naturally and use these products when its safe


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

> what is an endrocrine system


lol im not even gonna bother with this guy


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Stu21Ldn said:


> > what is an endrocrine system
> 
> 
> lol im not even gonna bother with this guy


LMAO 

yeah I tried to be nice and informative at first and where did it get me. Think I'll join the Iv'e stopped caring bandwagon


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

tj73089 said:


> Hey im just wondering what yall's input is on Prohormones at the age of 16.... im 16 and just recently got off a methyl 1-p Granite-X (superdrol) cycle... i was taking 6 m1ps and 4 granite x's for 8 weeks. I did all this with my personal trainers supervision. Evertyhing went great. No side effects at all. gained 14 pounds of muscel mass and stayed at 4 percent bf. i took a milk thistle with every setting of ph's i took. im on my off cycle right now just got thru a bottle of novadex and everything is going great everything normal. im about to start another stack after 4 more weeks of methyl 1-alpha and granite x. what do yall think?


Enjoy your stunted height Growth


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

tj73089

is banned


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

your being totally naive im afraid. your way to young and inexperienced to start using anabolic compounds, and you shouldnt be ignoring the advice of all te people on here who are offering you warning and advice. Your personal trainer sounds to me like he knows absolutely f**k all! where did he get his degrees from - www.degreesdirect.com!!!!??? if he had a clue then he would be advising you to wait before letting you use pro steroids. There is a riskattached to anyone using steroids, whether they be 16, 20 or 30 years old. however the risks involved in a 16yr old doing them are massively increased, and thats why every1 on here has advised you to stop.. the risks have already been pointed out above. obviously not every 16yr old who takes superdrol etc is going to run into problems, but the risks are high. young gun made this point very well with his point about walking across a road blindfolded. you may die and get run over by a car, or you may survive etc train hard and eat constantly and youl gain big time anyway at your age. you dont want to be depending on steroids to make muscle gain at the age of 16!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

Whoever just said enjoy ur stunted growth is wrong because i was afraid of that but so i got a phisical before and just last week and i actualy grew a half an inch...so nice try....and hte guys i talked to are 28 36 42 41 and 39 and thers more. and methyl 1-p is by No means a steroid my freind.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and dont ban me cuz im not tryin to start crap.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

why is eveyrone saying steroids!? i am not taking steroids... methyl 1-p isnt even that hardcore. And i didtn take superdrol, i took Granite-X similar to superdrol.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and i appreciate yalls advice i really do im not trying to say yall are wrong im just asking questions...and i do eat a pissload and train 6 days a week monday heavy push day, wensday heavy pull day, friday heavy leg day, tuesday light legs, thursday light push, and saturday light pull. eating 6 meals a day high protein high carb 6 liters of water. been training sense 14...so dont think im jus starting and bein like hm im ganna get on pro hormones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

m8 im not bein funny and nore is any one else,but for god sake takein anything at your age is dam stupid,and for any kinda pt to give u that addvice is so dumb its just beyond belife,you may think u are ready but unless u are a super human there is no way your body is ready for it,and if u are eatin and train right then y in gods name do u need them at such a young age?also tka ethe hint as last time u were here u were callin mods gay and s**t,and that is not the smartest thing in the world and it also showed us just how imurture u are,and for u to think your pt knows every thing about usein is dam cockey as well,don't u think there are members on a BB forum who know what the hell they are talkin about?and to try and tell them u know it all at your age is just dissrespectful and dam rude!!if u are as smart as u seem to think then ask some smart questions and figure out why every one on here is so pissed of at a 16 year old on gear,not just pissed at u but at any child takein this stuff,and then maybe just maybe u may figure out what we have all said and be able to stop followin the crowd of morons at your gym and get of the gear till u are ready,but if not then maybe u could still learn a little respect for your elders,ok i finished my rant and need to get a cuppa tea :lol:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

tj if the musclechat owner bans you... I think it might be best to take a hint!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJ you are not welcome at this site...

do i really have to organise another banning of that account and IP address??

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think we should let TJ stay he tried to insult me by calling me gay too aswell as Nick big fu**ing deal

1. People can say whatever they want about me there entitled to there opinion. and

2. I think any people who are homosexual on the board will be more offended by that so if they want him off then fair enough so Iv'e just gone back on my point I guess.

Anyways Kid superdrol is a steroid not a pro hormone. Please do some research

Also get rid of the I know it all attitude Ive been training 6 times as long as the PT you quoted who is a complete fu**ing moron as are you.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

A little info on 'granite x':

it is EXACTLY THE SAME as superdrol, its 10mgs methasteron per cap.

So yes, its an oral methylated pro-steroid. Looks like MR PT lied to you eh?

Nick

Home > Supplements > Product Type > Testosterone/Anabolics

Rock Hard Granite X 100 caps

Rock Hard Granite X 100 caps RHD3	Quantity in Basket:none

Code: RHD3

Retail Price : $60.00

You Save: 38 %

Your Price: $36.95

Shipping Weight: 0.70 pounds

Quantity:

Product Description

Highly Anabolic Supplement With Dramatic And Steady Gains! Granite X, also known as Methasteron is a very active form of a designer supplement with highly anabolic results. This product was designed to have it all, achieving only the best attributes with minimal side effects. You can expect to see dramatic and steady gains in strength measurable from one work out to the next!

What Can You Expect From Granite X?

The gains from Granite X are very dry and lean, which means that you are going to make steady and strong gains without the excess water weight.

Granite X has a capacity for impressive and consistent gains in strength. Testers experienced dramatic and immediate strength gains, when consuming sufficient calories. To their surprise and our delight, every single one became stronger every single workout, and many personal bests were recorded, while volume increased. Gains are very dry, and it makes muscles noticeably more hard and dense. The gains from Granite X will be impressive, and they will not take long to start, but they will be more gradual and consistent. Your numbers in the gym and on the tape measure will go up, not explosively, but they will go up surely and steadily.

The diuretic effects of Granite X will at first mask the gains as you lose water and gain muscle. When mass begins to increase, it should do so disproportionately compared to tape-measurements. So if you are only checking the scale, or if you are not lean enough to notice the loss of water, persist and be rewarded. What all this really means, is that you are likely to retain and be rewarded for all your work, instead of losing it as your water retention resides.

Along with marked increases in strength, all testers observed undeniable increases in their endurance, whether in cardio or adding to the sets they could perform. Breathing and heart rates were not as high as expected.

How Should It Be Used?

As with any compound, some people respond better than others. What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 10 and 40mg of Granite X per day, depending on your weight and training level. See the stacking guidelines for more details. Using recommended dosages, the testers, on average, gained five pounds of muscle in under three weeks, while losing water and gaining no fat on hyper caloric bulking diets. Superdrol is most effective when used during a bulking cycle. When using Granite X to bulk it is very important to take it with meals that consist of high complex carbohydrates and proteins. Protein consumption should be around 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight daily.

Supplement Facts:

Serving Size: 1 Capsule

Servings Per Container: 100

Amount Per Serving:

Methasteron: 10mg

Directions:

As a dietary supplement, take 2-3 capsules daily.

Warnings:

Men under the age of 18, women and children should not use this product. Store in a cool, dry place, tightly closed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

ive never read so much s**t from what he wrote in his first post, he needs to be banned again i think tbh.

Lets keep the s**t off this board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Al give you some good advice mate! Dont do em till when you at least 21 unless you dont wana reach your 30s!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Nothing gone wrong yet! but it will.

Some gud advice mate is to stop the steroids to at least 21! and then maybe youl get to reach 30! without your heart exploding


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

tj73089 said:


> Hey im just wondering what yall's input is on Prohormones at the age of 16.... im 16 and just recently got off a methyl 1-p Granite-X (superdrol) cycle... i was taking 6 m1ps and 4 granite x's for 8 weeks. I did all this with my personal trainers supervision. Evertyhing went great. No side effects at all. gained 14 pounds of muscel mass and stayed at 4 percent bf. i took a milk thistle with every setting of ph's i took. im on my off cycle right now just got thru a bottle of novadex and everything is going great everything normal. im about to start another stack after 4 more weeks of methyl 1-alpha and granite x. what do yall think?


lol y the f**k did he bother asking the question in the first place if he's not guna listen!


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks young gun i appreciate that... listen i dont know if sumthing is different in the UK or sumthing but here pro hormones under 18 is not a rare thing...im just going to tell you that right now... its accepted for the most part... doctors can even tell you that there is a right way to do it and ive been in forums and talking to guys before about htis and i tell them exactly what ive done and they said im doing it all right just be careful and dont get carried away with always wanting sumthing more potent. i was just wondering what you guys would say but i guess its like being on death row where yall are from... no dis respect there and by telling me im disrespectful? man you gotta give respect to get it here in america. and if u think being respectful to me is sending a post talking about how awful taht is and how im ganan have all these problems and crap isnt exactly respect.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and oh so i can be called a moran and i cant say yall are being gay?... hmm. and i seriously doubt youve been training as long as my trainer as he started serious training at 14 and is now 28 and owns his own gym...its what he does for a living...its the biggest gym in this city...he holds records here. i mean i dont know you so you could be training longer but that doesnt always mean you know more. you cant just say he got like he is by being stupid he has to know atleast sorta what he is doing. and im not saying ne ones super human. ive just never seen anyone make such a big deal about this.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok first of all we told you you were being a moron. If you want to insult anyone back fine. Feel free to insult me like I said I'm a big boy.

I do think your a fu**ing idiot. You haven't done enough research to take these compounds and by taking them and citing that other people do it to as some sort of justification your making yourself look more and more stupid. Anyway most people have given up on this thread. Simply do not post ridiculous advice like taking 2 methyl's and try to take advice where you should.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

you dont sound like that "big" of a boy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

TJisBack! said:


> you dont sound like that "big" of a boy.


i think u will find your play times up m8 :wink:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK I was about the only person who half stuck up for you I can't be arsed anymore kick him off the site for all I care before Stumpy finds out where he lives and kicks f**k out of him.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJisBack! - expect your ban soon. AGAIN

And this time do not come back

Nick


----------

